# This is fun.  Reaction time test/game.



## towhead (Oct 5, 2011)

I got 32.  I don't think it helps to have an old mouse.... Try it!

 www.mindbluff.com/reaction.htm

 P.S. The web site takes a good minute to come up.


----------



## logueb (Oct 5, 2011)

26.   Just guess that I am old and slow.[]


----------



## towhead (Oct 5, 2011)

[] Might be your mouse too. I gotta try it with a newer computer/mouse.  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Oct 5, 2011)

Tried it on a newer computer and mouse...only got 33 that time.  Oh well.  -Julie


----------



## carobran (Oct 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> Tried it on a newer computer and mouse...only got 33 that time. Oh well. -Julie


 i got 32..............how sad...........we oughtta have a contest,............whoever gets the best # (without lying[>:]) in a certain amount of time...........say 2 days..........wins a prize[]............now...........i gotta go try again[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow I suck!! [] 24..


----------



## pjritter (Oct 5, 2011)

did i win?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 5, 2011)

I got zero because it dosen't work for me


----------



## carobran (Oct 5, 2011)

the first time tried it i didnt understand it and got -54[][8|][8|]


----------



## JohnN (Oct 5, 2011)

I got 25. I guess a laptop probably isn't the best thing to be using for this. Now I'll try it with a mouse.

 Ok, I just tried it with a mouse. I got 8... I blame the mouse. It really doesn't work that well. []


----------



## JohnN (Oct 5, 2011)

Now I just tried it with a good mouse and got 34.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 5, 2011)

I got 32 after  4 tries[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]-----it was fun[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 5, 2011)

I got 30 on my first try... I'll probably get better if I try some more.... [8D]


----------



## carobran (Oct 5, 2011)

the highest ive got is 34[8|][8|]


----------



## towhead (Oct 6, 2011)

You guys are awesome! 

 Didn't work for me the first time either... didn't understand what I was sposta' do...but, anyway, ya gotta hit the first lit up dot, and then the next lit up one, etc.

 Have fun!  Somebody's gotta get 35!  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow pj!  How'd you do that? hee hee -Julie


----------



## towhead (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like carobran's in the lead with 34...  -Julie


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 6, 2011)

When all of you are done having fun, you might want to download  Malwarebytes, it is a free program that is probably the best out there. http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html  This program will remove all of the key logger cookies, malware and spyware you just invited and added to your PC.

 Julie these games you can play on these sites seem quite fun and innocent ,however most including this one can bring a bucket of sheist to your machine in a hurry.This is how hackers gain access to our computers.Please be cautious in the future and I would strongly advise not to play these games especially if you bank or pay bills on line.Sorry to be a party pooper only trying to help.


----------



## towhead (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Steve.  I did check the site.  But anything's possible.   

  McAfee SiteAdvisor
     mindbluff.com  
 We tested this site and didn't find any significant problems.

 And it has the great widget-Mindbluff.com - Mind Bluff
 Mindbluff.com is safe for browsing. Website last checked at October 6, 2011.

  Mindbluff.com Tags We use website keywords to create and maintain related websites section and related website categories section:
 brain supplement, eye q, brain vitamin, brain guide, cognitive training, optical illusions printable, brain food, cognitive fitness, educational games, retirement gift ideas, mind illusions, puzzle games, optical illusion posters, online optical illusions, brain, brain builder, buy puzzles, cognitive test, brain training software, computer word games

 Get Our Safe Browsing Widget

 Our Safe Browsing Widget shows the security status of the website for visitors. When the widget is green, your website is safe and poses no threat to users. A red widget means that the website may harm visitors. We detect two types of threats: phishing and distribution of malware. 

 Install Smart Analytics360 Widget on Web pages, and which security you want to track. 

 You can install this widget on your website for free. Simply copy this code and paste it into your mindbluff.com site.

 Put this code to your pages:

 What we check: We check the safety of the mindbluff.com main page only. If you want us to check the safety of other web pages (entire website), paste a URL to your sitemap, for example http://www.mindbluff.com/sitemap.xml. Make sure the sitemap file exists and has xml or txt extension (i.e. http://www.mindbluff.com/sitemap.xml or http://www.mindbluff.com/yoursitemap01.txt) 



 Safe BrowsingAdvisory provided by Google. Google works to provide the most accurate and up-to-date phishing and malware information. However, it cannot guarantee that its information is comprehensive and error-free: some risky sites may not be identified, and some safe sites may be identified in error.
 We believe the Web should be safe for every user. Unfortunately, there are a lot of websites that can cause harm to user`s PCs. The most common threats are phishing and distribution of malicious software.

 Phishing is a type of fraud. Hackers try to get confidential information (identity theft) - logins and passwords - to access online banks accounts, social networks, web mail services, etc... learn more 
 Mindbluff.com Hosting Statistics

 Mindbluff.com website is hosted by New Dream Network, LLC hosting provider. We know about 19900 websites that hosted by New Dream Network, LLC. We believe that 0.26% of these websites have malicious code and could be dangerous for visitors. hosting provider is ranked number 21362 in Top 21613 the most safe hosting provider list.


----------



## carobran (Oct 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> Looks like carobran's in the lead with 34... -Julie


 well,actually me and NJcollector are tied[][]


----------



## Lodzaglass (Oct 6, 2011)

46!

 Happy days[]


----------



## towhead (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow Lodzaglass yer on fire!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2011)

never mind derrrr


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 7, 2011)

33 was my best.I get way to stressed trying to beat my own score.[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> When all of you are done having fun, you might want to download  Malwarebytes, it is a free program that is probably the best out there. http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html  This program will remove all of the key logger cookies, malware and spyware you just invited and added to your PC.
> 
> Julie these games you can play on these sites seem quite fun and innocent ,however most including this one can bring a bucket of sheist to your machine in a hurry.This is how hackers gain access to our computers.Please be cautious in the future and I would strongly advise not to play these games especially if you bank or pay bills on line.Sorry to be a party pooper only trying to help.


 

 When all of you are done having fun, you might want to download   Malwarebytes, it is a free program that is probably the best out there. http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html  This program will remove all of the key logger cookies, malware and spyware you just invited and added to your PC

 Julie  these games you can play on these sites seem quite fun and innocent  ,however most including this one can bring a bucket of sheist to your  machine in a hurry.This is how hackers gain access to our  computers.Please be cautious in the future and I would strongly advise  not to play these games especially if you bank or pay bills on  line.Sorry to be a party pooper only trying to help.
 [/quote]

 Had  Malwear bytes for a while now just saved my pc the other day from a  crap load of "back door Trojans" I am going to get the full version  soon,you dont have to scan manuely like you do with the free version. 24  bucks is well worth it.

  Any way  here is my score on the virus game  lol time to rum Mal wear B !!!
    thanks for the heads up Steve. OH yeah OMG  wow! your back! 

 117  and I got that by clicking fasttttt no JOKING AROUND ,I swear on my dogs life. and I love my dog


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2011)

Steve is right,there is so much Malwere out there now its sick. If you don't have protection then chances are your pc is infected with some kind of malwere virus. I just did a scan after playing that game and had 2 "rouge AVs their gone now.
  Thanks for reminding  me steve 

   The bad one to worry about is anything that says  "Root Kit  if you get that it messes with booting up your computer,you can not get on windows,the only way to remove that is take it in to the Pc man and get it taken out manually.
 (been there done that)

 The other bad one is the "backdoor bot" if you dont get that out with malwere bytes quick it will bring havoc to your machine. And then there is the "Trash Acc or something like that,look for the word "Trash" because it will trash your pc.

 There are a lot of whacked out kids/grown ups out that that love to mess up our pcs for fun.I hate them bastards []

 Be safe out there people,wear protection [8D]


----------



## towhead (Oct 7, 2011)

WHATEVER.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried it again!------24 this time-did better the last time[]------Dumb old game anyway[:'(][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> WHATEVER.


 

 DON'T GET ALL HUFFY NOW MRS Towhead ,ITS JUST THE FACTS[]
   just letting people know."Malwere is no joke. If you have a "normal virus protector" it doesn't get all the Malwere  out.


----------



## Lodzaglass (Oct 7, 2011)

Got 47 after many extra tries.

 Finally something I am half decent at.

 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Oct 7, 2011)

so is my computer gonna be invaded by hackers or what???.................[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 8, 2011)

Ms. Julie?----i was only kidding  when i said it was a Dumb old game!----you went and closed your PM  thing[8|]------later days[sm=rolleyes.gif]-----Mr.Fred!


----------



## pjritter (Oct 8, 2011)

no ... mind bluff is not malware OR spyware OR killyourhardriveware ...

 big time advertisings wouldnt be on it for beginners and my VERY state of the art virus thingy we use for our secure business says its OK. []

 please dont scare people and ruin the fun. []

 mindbluff.com is not that educational and makes you feel old. but its fun ... thanks julie


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 8, 2011)

My best is now 36... But I'm a klutz and I've dropped my mouse about 27 times, so it doesn't move as fast as it should... [&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pjritter
> 
> no ... mind bluff is not malware OR spyware OR killyourhardriveware ...
> 
> ...


 
 oh its real alright, Malwere that is. I just got Malwere Pro let them mess with me now


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow I didn't think Julie was that sensitive?? its only  peoples opinions.and when someone try's to tell you about a potential virus so it doesn't mess up your computer,then that person is trying to help you not harm you. 

 So why take that to heart J?  no need to take your PMs off.
    Well I guess you just never know how people are going to react. I thought you were tough like the wilderness []

 So if you read this,put your Pm's back and join in.        Mr Sickrick


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 9, 2011)

Matt pjritter,Julie,all of you having so much fun testing your reaction skills,

 The FACT that there are advertisers on the site in the first place should tell you that you are being redirected to legal spyware.
 Whether or not you are punching monkeys,shooting squirrels or Bin Laden,guessing an answer to a question or clicking as fast as you can 
 in an allotted time your key strokes ARE being recorded. Do you really think the developers of the site designed the game solely to make sure
 you have a great time every time you visit and that you would become a paying member to play? Or do you think they are beholden to the 
 advertisers that are sponsoring the ENTIRE site and they are paid accordingly to by the amount of hits.I am not trying to scare anyone here but the fact remains the number ONE reason spyware and add-ware is able to spread so quickly are sites like these no matter how safe the web developers tell you that you are after surfing them. THIS SITE IS A FRONT FOR THE REAL REASON IT EXISTS.NOTHING MORE THEN A GLORIFIED INTERNET TRACKER and ID STEALER

 The FACT is all of you that played and continue to play, took part in another contest without your consent. Every time you clicked a dot a key stroke is registered to which ever advertiser is sponsoring a particular quadrant of the dot field you are clicking in.That sponsor in turn can look at the cookie signature left by your computer give it to their software developers and without really doing anything maliciously or unethically they will place a tracking cookie on your machine which overtime they can talk to in a two way portal ultimately opening up the necessary ports to gain access to your operating system and making sure you see their product often enough to purchase it. So Mindbluff in itself can say their site is safe and be legally correct but they are ethically wrong.

 The used car salesmen of the internet have found a fun legal way to infiltrate your machines through a front just the same way fronts operate in the business community.When in time your spam boxes in your email begin to fill and you cant seem to figure out why a guy named Placido Domingo wants you to buy cheap forms of Viagra from strange sounding places and your machine begins to slow down and legitimate websites like this forum seem to  take forever to load you can send a big thank you email to mindbluff !! I have seen add and spyware Trojans destroy businesses in one day by making the servers that house all of the company database inoperable ,wipe out personal computers where the person didn't back up any of their files to an external source and lost all of pictures they had been saving on the drive for the last 5 years.The worst scenario these Trojans are very capable of are their ability to gain access to personal financial information and wipe out savings accounts and steal identities.The only way to repair the machine that has a virus of these various magnitudes is to redo the operating system which wipes the contents of the hard drive out completely.

 Let me ask all of you a few questions? In one day of your lives would you do any or all of the following. Answer a knock at the the front door and allow a total stranger ( who said his car broke down three miles down the road and you are the first person who actually answered his knock ) into your house,talk to a Scientology member about the meaning of life,buy a cheese straightener from a cold call salesmen from the trunk of his car in a mall parking lot,walk into a used car lot and pay cash for a car you just saw when you drove by,give out your SS security number to the telemarketer that just called you ( his way the telemarketer explains to you that he or she can tell if they are speaking to the right JOE  F-R-I-C-K-I-N  IDIOT not not his brother ( BILLY  F-R-I-C-K-I-N  IDIOT) for a way to consolidate all of your debt into a new mortgage, If you have done any of the following then continue to play mindbluff its harmless fun what could possibly go wrong[8|]
 a





> ORIGINAL:  pjritter
> 
> no ... mind bluff is not malware OR spyware OR killyourhardriveware ...  No its more like a personnel  invite to Ted Bundy to attend your daughters sweet sixteen party that's what its like
> 
> ...


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 9, 2011)

As usual Steve you proved without a doubt that you are RIGHT and everyone else is below you and not as intelligent.[:'(]How does it feel to ALWAYS know everything???You made your point...[:'(]


> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Matt pjritter,Julie,all of you having so much fun testing your reaction skills,
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 9, 2011)

No Tom,
  I am not always right, I work in the Information Technology field  for the past 20 years and not just steve/sewell  will tell you these sites are not safe and OK every responsible database maintainer will tell you the same thing. Google it, there is a ton of information available.I  have seen company's fold, lives destroyed, cherished pictures, and priceless information lost because of viruses, add and spyware and other malicious code.It is serious business and shouldn't be taken lightly and I cant stress enough,to avoid these kind of sites. But if you think my intent was to espouse my serious always right intellect on you and the rest of the members feel free to think so.Again where is your contribution to this place, I see your personal email you sent me a while back was not very heartfelt after all. Why don't you stop being a Richard_cranuim9 []


----------



## pjritter (Oct 9, 2011)

Not malware. Technology was a little different 20 years ago.

 Wanna offer a bet?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

I have saved all the "threats' that came from "Malwere" that was getting into my pc,do you want to see what they are? Malwere can infect anything you click on,and the people who make these viruses up do it for fun. That is why they call it "Malicious were".

 I just got a good MW protector and havnt had one threat,before I would get 4 or five a day.


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

so what exactly does this stuff do to the computer???[8|][8|]


----------

